# Wer kennt einen dieser Anbieter ?



## Schneeflocke (6. April 2004)

Ich habe nun endlich meine Seiten fertig und nun bin ich auch der Suche nach einem guten und günstigen Webspace Anbieter.

Ich habe eine kleine Seite wo Ligen verwaltet werden und alles über PHP und MYSQL läuft. Die Seiten haben nichtmal 0,5 MB zusammen. Das meiste kommt in die Datenbank. Daher wird viel über die Datenbank laufen und der Anbieter darf nicht meckern, wenn zuviele Scripte ausgeführt werden.

Der Webspace sollte also das gängiste können an Befehlen. Bisher habe ich es zu Testzwecken auf Lycos gehabt. Da läuft es ohne Probs bisher. Nur die Werbung ist nervig daher will ich einen vernünftigen Anbieter finden.

Ich habe mal zwei Anbieter rausgesucht und hoffe, das ihr mir was über diese erzählen könnt. Egal ob Positiv oder Negativ.   


http://www.webhosting-projekt.de 

Hier wäre der Tarif 3- Medium für mich das richtige. 50 MB Speicher und 3 GB Volumen ist mehr als genug für mich und hat PHP, MYSQL und mehr. Alles für nur 2€. Ist es vielleicht schon zu billig ?

http://www.orange-hoster.de 

Hier wäre Orange Light das richtige für mich. Satte 100 MB Speicher, ebenfalls PHP und gleich 2 Datenbanken und mit reichlichen 10 GB Volumen. Kostet etwas mehr mit 2,49 €.


Welchen würdet ihr mir empfehlen, oder was könnt ihr mir über diese Anbieter erzählen ? Schon Positive oder Negative Erfahrungen gehabt oder gelesen ?


Oder was für Anbieter die ihr empfehlen würdet gibt es noch in diesen Regionen mit 50 MB Platz, PHP, MYSQL, 2 GB Volumen FTP Upload.


----------



## Net-Publics (7. April 2004)

Hallo,

den 2ten kenne ich  

Bei Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung


----------

